
Cool Tools Review - CreateSpace: Self-Publishing via Amazon - dwwoelfel
http://www.kk.org/cooltools/archives/004304.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+CoolTools+%28Cool+Tools%29
======
reader5000
55% is kind of a big cut

~~~
mynameishere
Normal publishers give 15 percent or less. A traditional publishing contract
is one of the gloomiest documents you'll ever set eyes on.

~~~
thibaut_barrere
55% is a large cut... for self-publishing.

------
mkramlich
I was offered co-authorship of a book from a somewhat big computer publisher,
about a year ago, and the publisher's initial offer to me was 5% of the retail
price. Granted, only co-authorship, and I don't have the leverage of a Stephen
King.

Still, from all I've heard, getting as high as 45% out of a traditional
publisher is pretty rare.

Plus the other benefit you get, in addition to the rather high royalty, is the
ability to totally bypass traditional publishing process. It's just 'vanity
publishing' but with Amazon behind it. Which is good and bad, of course, but
can still be pretty attractive.

Another factor: yes, you could keep 98% if you truly self-published, digital
only, rather than only 45%. But you get potentially a larger number of
eyeballs, and they're making printed books, not just PDF's. Paper is cheap.
Assembling and shipping a book, not so much. They have to charge something to
break even, let alone profit.

